# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته ي مهندسي مكانيك يا هوا و فضا

## sina a

سلام ميخوام بدونم رشته ي مهندسي مكانيك خوبه يا هوا و فضا از لحاظ درامد در ايران و خارج و پذيرش گرفتن از دانشگاه هاي خارجي؟!؟


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## saj8jad

با توجه به وضعیت فعلی کشور رشته های مهندسی شرایط چندان خوبی ندارن داداش

از بین رشته های مکانیک و هوافضا ، مهندسی مکانیک یه مقداری اوضاع و شرایطش بهتره ، مهندسی هوافضا هم به جزء وزارت دفاع و سپاه میشه گفت اصلا شرایط خوبی نداره و چنگی به دل نمیزنه

----------


## saj8jad

اما در مورد پذیرش گرفتن از دانشگاه های خارجی باز با توجه به وضعیت کشور گرفتن ویزا برای رشته های خاص مثل فیزیک هسته ای ، هوافضا و ... یه مقدار مشکله اما غیر ممکن نیست مخصوصا از کشورهای آمریکا و انگلیس که زیاد اذیت میکنن

----------


## Mr Sky

در کل مهندسی مکانیک بهتره
.
.چون  واسه ارشد میتونی تغییر رشته بدی به هوافضا........یعنی مکانیک بری مثل این میمونه که هوافضا هم رفتی.....;-)
.
پذیرشم فک کنم مکانیک بهتره ولی هوافضا هم زیاد مشکلی نداره...یکی از آشنایان مکانیک رو فردوسی مشهد خوند الان واسه دکترا از یکی از دانشگاه های آمریکا پذیرش گرفته
.
.درآمد در ایران هم لا توجه به تحقیقاتی که توی فضای مجازی داشتم مکاتیک خیلی بهتره

----------


## saj8jad

> در کل مهندسی مکانیک بهتره
> .
> .چون  واسه ارشد میتونی تغییر رشته بدی به هوافضا........یعنی مکانیک بری مثل این میمونه که هوافضا هم رفتی.....;-)
> .
> پذیرشم فک کنم مکانیک بهتره ولی هوافضا هم زیاد مشکلی نداره...یکی از آشنایان مکانیک رو فردوسی مشهد خوند الان واسه دکترا از یکی از دانشگاه های آمریکا پذیرش گرفته
> .
> .درآمد در ایران هم لا توجه به تحقیقاتی که توی فضای مجازی داشتم مکاتیک خیلی بهتره


در ایران طبیعتا مهندسی مکانیک از هوافضا بهتره

در مورد تغییر رشته از مکانیک به هوافضا و یا از هوافضا به مکانیک به دلیل اینکه اکثر دروس این دو رشته بیش از 80 درصدشون مشترک هستن و در جاهای زیادی همپوشانی دارند تغییر رشته از یکی به دیگری زیاد مشکلی پیش نمیاد

نه اینطوری هم نیست کسی که مکانیک رفته باشه یعنی هوافضا رو هم رفته  :Yahoo (76):  درسته اکثر دروس مشترکه ولی از اون طرف هم دروسی مثل طراحی هواپیما (1) و طراحی هواپیما (2) و اصول راکتها و زبان تخصصی هوافضا و بعضی درس های دیگه فرق میکنه ، پس نمیشه گفت کسی که مکانیک میخونه یعنی هوافضا رو هم خونده

در مورد پذیرش دانشگاه خارج آره مکانیک یه مقداری راحت تره مخصوصا برای گرفتن ویزا 

هوافضا چون حالت نظامی هم داره واسه گرفتن ویزا فرضا برای دانشگاه MIT پوستت میکنن تا بهت ویزا بدن بری  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

*لیست دروس رشته مهندسی هوافضا دوره کارشناسی
*

----------


## saj8jad

*لیست دروس رشته مهندسی مکانیک دوره کارشناسی*

----------


## پویا دقتی

با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر

به نظرم کسی که میخواد هوافضا بخونه ، حتما باید در یکی از دانشگاه های های برتر درس بخونه

چون امسال دانشگاه های پیام نور ( شیراز ، مشهد ، اصفهان و کرج ) و همچنین مرکز آموزش عالی بویین زهرا هم هوافضا گرفته و دیگه ...

----------


## _AHMADreza_

سجاد جون تو ایران چند تا دانشگاه دولتی رشته ای هوافضا رو دارن ؟ فک نکنم زیاد باشن  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mr Sky

> سجاد جون تو ایران چند تا دانشگاه دولتی رشته ای هوافضا رو دارن ؟ فک نکنم زیاد باشن


شریف
خواجه نصیر
امیرکبیر
صنعتی ارومیه
مالک اشتر
.
.
.الته تو مقطع ارشد 
فردوسی مشهد این رشته رو داره

----------


## hldvlpln

پذیرش گرفتن برای هوافضا از امریکا برای ایرانی ها تقریبا غیرممکنه بهتره اصلا بهش فکرم نکنید ولی کانادا رو میشه گرفت.

----------


## sina a

هر دو رشته رو باید کنکو ربدی بری یا نه؟ مخصوصا برای آزاد؟

----------


## saj8jad

> *پذیرش گرفتن برای هوافضا از امریکا برای ایرانی ها تقریبا غیرممکنه* بهتره اصلا بهش فکرم نکنید ولی کانادا رو میشه گرفت.


نه داداش اونطوری هم که شما میگی غیر ممکنه نیست  :Yahoo (1): 

مثلا تو هیمن جریان مذاکرات هسته ای یکی از اقوام در رشته فیزیک هسته ای  :Yahoo (13):  از دانشگاه های آمریکا پذیرش گرفته بود  :Yahoo (13):  ، اسم دانشگاه رو حضور ذهن ندارم دقیقا کدوم دانشگاه قبول شد

به هرحال پذیرش گرفتن به خیلی چیزها بستگی داره که مهم ترینشون عبارتند از ؛

*1ـ* معدل لیسانس بالا (واقعا خیلی تاثیر داره)

*2ـ* نمره TOEFL بالا

*3ـ* نمره GRE بالا (برای دانشگاه های آمریکا و کانادا GRE لازمه ولی دانشگاه های دیگه مدرک IELTS میخوان)

*4ـ* ثبت مقالات علمی بین المللی و کتاب (برای امتیاز بیشتر)

*5ـ* توصیه نامه اساتید (خیلی مهمه)

----------


## saj8jad

> هر دو رشته رو باید کنکو ربدی بری یا نه؟ مخصوصا برای آزاد؟


برای ورود به دانشگاه های تاپ بله باید کنکور کارشناسی (کنکور سراسری خودمون) رو بدی  :Yahoo (1): 

آزاد رو دقیق نمیدونم ، ولی فکر میکنم بدون آزمون هم ثبت نام میکنن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ali1375-0016

> در کل مهندسی مکانیک بهتره
> .
> .چون  واسه ارشد میتونی تغییر رشته بدی به هوافضا........یعنی مکانیک بری مثل این میمونه که هوافضا هم رفتی.....;-)
> .
> پذیرشم فک کنم مکانیک بهتره ولی هوافضا هم زیاد مشکلی نداره...یکی از آشنایان مکانیک رو فردوسی مشهد خوند الان واسه دکترا از یکی از دانشگاه های آمریکا پذیرش گرفته
> .
> .درآمد در ایران هم لا توجه به تحقیقاتی که توی فضای مجازی داشتم مکاتیک خیلی بهتره



ببخشید فرق کتاب ابی 30 کنکور ریاضی رشته ریاضی با ابی 10 سال کنکور چیه؟کدومو تهیه کنم؟

----------


## ali1375-0016

> برای ورود به دانشگاه های تاپ بله باید کنکور کارشناسی (کنکور سراسری خودمون) رو بدی 
> 
> آزاد رو دقیق نمیدونم ، ولی فکر میکنم بدون آزمون هم ثبت نام میکنن



ببخشید فرق کتاب ابی 30 کنکور ریاضی رشته ریاضی با ابی 10 سال کنکور چیه؟کدومو تهیه کنم؟

----------


## hldvlpln

> نه داداش اونطوری هم که شما میگی غیر ممکنه نیست 
> 
> مثلا تو هیمن جریان مذاکرات هسته ای یکی از اقوام در رشته فیزیک هسته ای  از دانشگاه های آمریکا پذیرش گرفته بود  ، اسم دانشگاه رو حضور ذهن ندارم دقیقا کدوم دانشگاه قبول شد
> 
> به هرحال پذیرش گرفتن به خیلی چیزها بستگی داره که مهم ترینشون عبارتند از ؛
> 
> *1ـ* معدل لیسانس بالا (واقعا خیلی تاثیر داره)
> 
> *2ـ* نمره TOEFL بالا
> ...



ممنون از توضیحات خوبتون ولی مشکل در رشته هوافضا پذیرش گرفتن از دانشگاه مورد نظر نیست مشکل اصلی گرفتن ویزا هستن.

----------


## saj8jad

> ممنون از توضیحات خوبتون ولی مشکل در رشته هوافضا پذیرش گرفتن از دانشگاه مورد نظر نیست مشکل اصلی گرفتن ویزا هستن.


بله داداش بدبختی و مشکل سر گرفتن همین ویزا هستش  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## arghazavi

قطعن مکانیک

فرستاده شده از SM-G361Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

من فوق مکانیک هستم. بیا سوالاتت رو بپرس.

----------


## broslee

> من فوق مکانیک هستم. بیا سوالاتت رو بپرس.


به نظرت کدوم یک از این دانشگاه ها برم بهتره؟
اصفهان-تبریز-خوارزمی-کرمانشاه(شهر خودم)

گرایش جامدات بازار کارش چه طوره؟

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

> به نظرت کدوم یک از این دانشگاه ها برم بهتره؟
> اصفهان-تبریز-خوارزمی-کرمانشاه(شهر خودم)
> 
> گرایش جامدات بازار کارش چه طوره؟


 بین گرایش ها بهترین سیالات هستش به خاطر نظام مهندسی و حق امضا.
افهان شاخ نیست. صنعتی اصفهان هستش که معروفه.
تبریز یونی خوبیه. جزو 10 تا یونی برتر ایرانه.
شهر خودت خوبی ش اینه خونه هستی و میتونی به امور دیگه هم برسی.
خوارزمی اگه همون بورسیه اموزش پرورش هستش تو این اوضاع بیکاری بهترین گزینه است!

----------


## mohammadturk68

*سلام خدمت دوستان . من کنکوری 97 هستم و ایشالا میرم زیر 2000 و میخواستم از بکس ریاضی بپرسم که اطلاعاتشون در مورد این رشته چیه ؟ مکانیک تبریز بهتره یا هوافضای دانشگاه صنعتی شریف , صنعتی امیرکبیر یا دانشگاه ارومیه؟ 

**لطفا بچه های باتجربه ی ریاضی کمکم کنن*

----------


## Arshia VZ

رشته رو فدای دانشگاه نکنید

----------


## -AMiN-

*درکل اگه تو ایران بخوای بمونی بری مکانیک بهتره هنوز هوافضا گمنامه و کار برای مهندسش کم وجود داره*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *سلام خدمت دوستان . من کنکوری 97 هستم و ایشالا میرم زیر 2000 و میخواستم از بکس ریاضی بپرسم که اطلاعاتشون در مورد این رشته چیه ؟ مکانیک تبریز بهتره یا هوافضای دانشگاه صنعتی شریف , صنعتی امیرکبیر یا دانشگاه ارومیه؟ 
> 
> **لطفا بچه های باتجربه ی ریاضی کمکم کنن*


کسی که میاد میپرسه فلان رشته بهتره یا بهمان رشته ،کلا نره دانشگاه بهتره براش. 
کسی که میخواد مهندس بشه باید قبلش کلی هدف و طرح و ایده داشته باشه. نه اینکه بگه خب کنکور بدم برم دانشگاه مهندس بشم!

----------


## Aminsa

سلام و درود!
رشته هوافضا رشته ایه که کاملا به سیاست های دولت بستگی داره که در این دولت عملا بودجه خیلی کمی بهش برای تحقیق و اکتشاف اختصاص داده شده که این امر کاملا واضحه ! و باعث شده تمایل کمتری به این رشته بخاطر شرایط موجود (از نظر کاری) به وجود بیاد!البته وزرات دفاع و سپاه و سایر ارگان های مربوطه قطعا در این زمینه در حال پیشرفت هستن اما نسبت به قبل این موضوع کاهش پیدا کرده در ضمن تو این رشته اگه بخواین تو ایران ادامه بدین باید به نظام جمهوری اسلامی و کار توی صنایع نظامی و عرق ملیتون زیاد باشه که بتونین ادامه بدین و خب به تبع یه سری محدودیت براتون پیش میاد مثل اینکه مثلا دیگه شاید خارج نتونین برین!از طرفی رشته مکانیک همپوشانیه بشدت زیادی با رشته هوافضا داره طوری که قبلا یه رشته بودن بعدا چون هوافضا گسترش پیدا کرد ازش جدا شد و تو کارشناسی خیلی از واحد هایی که پاس میشه مشترکه.زمینه کاری مکانیک خیلی گسترده تر از هوافضاعه چون خود هوافضا رو هم شامل میشه!مثلا اگه تو هوافضا پنج شاخه برای تخصص گرفتن وجود داشته باشه تو مکانیک پنجاه تاست!در ضمن تو جامعه علمی یه مهندس مکانیک بیشتر تحویل گرفته میشه تا یه هوافضایی حتی تو خود کارهای هوافضا!در ضمن یه مزیتی که هست اینه که شما اگه کارشناسی مکانیک بگیرین میتونین تو ارشد به هوافضا در صورت تمایل تغییر رشته بدین!میگم چون دوتا رشته همپوشانی زیادی دارن و با شرایطی که ذکر کردم رشته مکانیک مناسبتره چون عملا با خوندنش هم میتونین تو هوافضا ادامه بدین هم شرایط کاریش بهتره هم گرایش هاش تنوع خیلی بیشتری داره!البته متاسفانه شرایط موجود باعث شده یکم هوافضا به این وضع دچار بشه شاید تو آینده با تغییر دولت ها یا اتفاق هایی که بیفته دوباره رونق علمی و کاری زیادتری پیدا کنه!اگه به هر دوشون علاقه دارین برین مکانیک بهتره اما اگه به یکیش خیلی خیلی علاقه دارین مطمئن باشین تو هر کدوم اگه خوب بخونین میتونین موفق بشین!

----------


## rollestehkam

دوستان با سلام. من خودم مهندسی مکانیک خوندم. درسته به علاقه بستگی داره اما یک نکته خیلی خیلی مهم. در رشته مهندسی مکانیک بعد از فارق التحصیلی حتی از بهترین دانشگاه می بایست جذب یه شرکت بشید. یعنی چی؟ یعنی تیم ورکر باشید، املا مسول پذیر باشید، حاضر باشید استارت کار رو با حقوق کم بزنید و مهمتر از همه اگر سرمایه ای برای آغاز کار ندارید و شخصیتتون هم به کار گروهی با حقوق متوسط نمی خره این رشته مثل آی تی نیست که خودتون 1 ماه بعد از فارق التحصیلی شروع به فعالیت کنید بدون اینکه جذب جایی بشید. البته در زمینه سیالات و در زمینه تهویه مطبوع کارایی می شه کرد.

----------


## hamdam

> سلام ميخوام بدونم رشته ي مهندسي مكانيك خوبه يا هوا و فضا از لحاظ درامد در ايران و خارج و پذيرش گرفتن از دانشگاه هاي خارجي؟!؟
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


هوا فضا خیلی بهتره چون یه خوبی ای هم داره بری اونور خیلی بهتر از مکانیک هست

----------


## Paxton

برای کار در ایران یا مهاجرت، مکانیک رشته ی بهتریه.
این دو رشته مشابهت هایی دارن، درواقع هوافضا از مکانیک استخراج شده. بطور کلی مکانیک بیشتر پیشنهاد میشه.
ولی مهم تر از این مسائل علاقه ی شما هست.

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام ميخوام بدونم رشته ي مهندسي مكانيك خوبه يا هوا و فضا از لحاظ درامد در ايران و خارج و پذيرش گرفتن از دانشگاه هاي خارجي؟!؟
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


مکانیک بهتره وضعش برای اپلای برای اینکه اگه هوافضا بخونید نمیتونید اپلای کنید و شامل تحریمهای 501 میشن که دانشجوهای سوری و ایرانی و عراقی و بعضی از آفریقایی ها حق تحصیل و ریسرچ در رشته های خاص و امنیتی رو ندارن

----------


## saeid20x

> مکانیک بهتره وضعش برای اپلای برای اینکه اگه هوافضا بخونید نمیتونید اپلای کنید و شامل تحریمهای 501 میشن که دانشجوهای سوری و ایرانی و عراقی و بعضی از آفریقایی ها حق تحصیل و ریسرچ در رشته های خاص و امنیتی رو ندارن


تو دانشگاه های آمریکایی این محدودیت ها رو دارند یا برای هیچ کشوری نمی شه اپلای کرد؟؟

----------

